# Jennette’s Pier?



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

Anyone know if this pier re build is near completed or not?


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Not even close.


----------



## fishheds (Jan 18, 2010)

I saw Jim Cantore reporting live from atop what's built so far,during the last good Nor'easter and he said he couldn't even feel the bigass waves rolling through it.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

mid 2011


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

No way...You got Avalon, Nags Head, and Outer Banks Pier; within 15 miles


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*JENNETTE'S PIER - Grand Opening APRIL, 2011*

Guys,

According to my last telephone conversation witht the NC Aquariums offic in Raleigh, NC, the Grand Opening for JENNETTE's PIER is scheduled for APRIL, 2011.

Dave Fitch
NCPFS #076


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*UPDATE: Opening Date for JENNETTE"S PIER*

UPDATE : Looks like the Grand Opening Day for JENNETTE'S PIER is MAY 21, 2011 . . . 152 DAYS TO GO ! ! !

http://www.jennettespier.net/

Dave Fitch
NCPFS #076


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Woodduck said:


> No way...You got Avalon, Nags Head, and Outer Banks Pier; within 15 miles


 And been that way for many years... It is the one time I'm with the state on this one.. Not often that happens,as I would have like to have seen Kitty Hawk rebuilt as well.... 

In 1976 caught 7 kings and a drum,all on floatrigs (back in the day) on that pier,personal best livebaiting off a pier.. Most definatly will fish it when constructed.. Will still continue to support Avalon,NH,OBX and the rest,but have no problem with this one being built.. Just wish they'd carry it on down to Frisco and give some help there as well.......


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Is this the huge pier that has wind mills or wind turbine things on it or something crazy


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

citation said:


> Is this the huge pier that has wind mills or wind turbine things on it or something crazy


 Yeap,went by there today to look at it.. Awsume look'n pier...


----------



## drum (Nov 15, 2010)

Looking forward to fishing off of this pier.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah i drove by it a couple times during the summer how far along are they with it? Will it be ready by the time cobia start crusin of the beach? Saw some people said it wil be open in May, some said it will be open in April, i just wana know if it will be open and if i should try for cobia off of there?


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

Its supposivly 1000 ft so it should be the closest pier to the blue water and with the bait tanks pin riggin should be interesting. Now we just need to convince them to allow shark fishin haha


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

The grand opening is set for May 21st


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

roadkillal said:


> The grand opening is set for May 21st


Hi, Al !

Here is the link to the website . . . I plan to be there on opening day !

http://www.jennettespier.net

Dave Fitch
NCFPS #076


----------



## steelhead32 (Jan 19, 2010)

i heard that it will be more of a tourist attraction and is not allowing king fishing...just something i heard but food for thought none the less


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

This is the e- mail I recieved for the pier.



Right now a day fishing pass at Jennette’s is $12 ($6 for kids under 13). King fishing rates are not set yet, but we are considering $15 for a day pass. There are not going to be live bait tanks on the end of the Pier for king fishermen. If we see a strong need in the future we may consider adding them later.

MIKE



Michael P. Remige

Pier Manager 

Jennette's Pier at Nags Head 

425 Health Center Dr. 

Nags Head NC 27959 

Phone: (252) 480-8582 ext. 230

Fax: (252) 480-0719 

http://www.jennettespier.net/


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I hope that JENNETTE"S PIER will have their Pier Rules posted WELL IN ADVANCE of their May 21, 2011 opening day.

That would help to avoid a lot of confusion and tension among people, as I am sure the pier will be "jam-packed" for the Grand Opening.

The last kind of "PR" they need is if specific fishing areas are not clearly labeled, rod limits are not posted, and their alcohol policy is not plainly stated. 

It would be a shame to let excitement, tension, alcohol, testosterone, and stupidity "blend together" out on the end of the pier, as it sometimes does ... 

Remember, no matter how "historical" the name is, this is a brand-new pier and there are no "old timers" or "regulars" on it yet !

Dave Fitch
Louisburg, NC
NCFPS #076


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Getting Closer . . .*

Grand Opening Day - JENNETTE'S PIER is MAY 21, 2011 - 126 DAYS TO GO ! ! !

Dave Fitch
NCPFS #076


----------

